# Moebius Seaview Build Times



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey gang. I got my two Moebius Seaviews coming in this week.
I was wondering how long did it take to build your kit?
Was it bare bones?
Lights?
RC?

I am looking at how many hours will be needed on average for each build.
Thanks


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

junglelord said:


> Hey gang. I got my two Moebius Seaviews coming in this week.
> I was wondering how long did it take to build your kit?
> Was it bare bones?
> Lights?
> ...


I got my kits last year, when they first came out and I'm still working on it.
The time I'm taking will equate to a better build. You can go as fast 
as you'd like, it's all up to the level of detail you are going to put into you 
kit. I'm glad I took the time I did, look at all the great third party stuff I would have missed for my sub.:thumbsup: I will post some pictures of, "why
it's not good to rush", when I get home from work tonight.:wave:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm sure you could build it in a weekend if you didn't want to light it. I'm still waiting for the Two Fat Guys Plug and I've been working incrementally on the Space Pod and Chariot--plus now there's the Pegasus sci fi kits and very soon the Flying Sub...


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Finishing the very last three missile hatches and the very last escape hatch. It's had 2 coats of primer and three fillings. Hatches and one more coat of primer and that's it. Started June 29, 2008. Have a good three hundred hours in it so far. Of course I've added about 380 pieces of plastic and wire to the deck and bridge alone, including 162 hand holds. I made them out of the smallest steel guitar string available. And since smallest pin vise bit available is 008, about twice the diameter of the wire, have had to fill 324 little tiny holes just for them. And each of my prop tubes was cut down into 32 pieces and reshaped. And the nose... Etc, etc. This probably represents near the high end of build times.
Edit: I'd be cautious about the one weekend build time. It could be done, easily, out of box, in a weekend, with two cans of paint, but you'll never get rid of any filled seams (unless you use a good two part filler). Squadron type tube fillers continue to shrink for weeks, which is why after a month or two you suddenly notice the seam around the nose of your once perfectly sanded model. Fill it and sand it and prime it one weekend, a week or two later, fill it and sand it and prime it again, and repeat a third time a week or two later.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I hope to have a Rc conversion by summer with lights.
I hope to buy two more as well for a total of four anyway.
Two rc and one display and one too keep.
One rc I would like to do by june.
Sounds plausible from what I have seen.
I look forward to those pictures teslabe.
:thumbsup:

I have a concept of a static model that is only held together by magnets.
That way replacing lights is always possible.
I also hope to make the rc one only magnets as well.
I think I may not use any glue but on the windows.

I hope all my research and all the awsome builds will allow me to incorporate the best of the best for my own approach, which was greatly stimulated by combining many different approaches, both rc and display. I will take good pics and give credit where credit is due...and I appreciate all the great ideas and talented gifts you each bring to the hobby.

Cheers
PS Nice group of talented people who are very kind, a nice forum and I am glad to be here.
Cheers 
Dean
:woohoo:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Well so far it's taken me about 8 months to remove the shrinkwrap. Good intentions, slow builder.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Just Plain Al said:


> Well so far it's taken me about 8 months to remove the shrinkwrap. Good intentions, slow builder.


That's just too funny.......:lol:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I started mine Christmas day..Thank you Santa! I did all the hull seam work that I could but allowing me to install the lights. I used the JT graphics control room decals.great product, but you really want to overcoat them after they are installed. I used future. I'm using a battery powered led christmas light strand for all the lights...and as soon as the fibre optic cable shows up I can finish the lights in the rear fins.

Steve


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My Builds(I have built four so far, with Lights Etc..),Progressed fairly smoothly,and by how fast the Majority here Build,Rather quickly.

Having said that however, does not mean building Slow, Fast...Whatever is a bad thing.
As long as you have Fun, get the results YOU want and most Importantly, *just BUILD THE MODEL!!And Enjoy it:thumbsup:*

Most of my Time Building a Kit is on Research. With the Irwin Allen stuff, I had done 99% Of my Research years ago,when it seemed no one was interested in this stuff, before the current Irwin Allen Bandwagon(which is a good thing), I have Always been a Fan of these subjects,Building the Lunar stuff, scratch Builds Etc...

Just have Fun Mate!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Agreed about research vs time spent in actual model building.
I have pre-built it many times in my head already.
I hope to put all that research too good work.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Some of you might find this shocking but I've actually built a few models and not filled ANY of the seams--let alone filled them to microscopic tolerances of perfection! To date not a single person who has walked into my garage full of model kits has pointed out an unfilled seam to me. Not everyone is building a museum quality replica or show-winning jewel and I bet I get just as much enjoyment out of my hobby as anyone.

That said, I will fill the seams (within reason!) on my Seaview and spend time trying to get a good lighting scheme going. To each his own...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

steve123 said:


> I started mine Christmas day..Thank you Santa! I did all the hull seam work that I could but allowing me to install the lights. I used the JT graphics control room decals.great product, but you really want to overcoat them after they are installed. I used future. I'm using a battery powered led christmas light strand for all the lights...and as soon as the fibre optic cable shows up I can finish the lights in the rear fins.
> 
> Steve


How are the Christmas LEDS working ? where did you position them and how well do they light up the interior ?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I got mine shipped out by CultTVmans when they first came out. :woohoo: about 4 weeks after I got married... 

After 26 days with an average of 5 hours a night it was all done mounted on its themed scenery base and the power switched on for the lighting. No after market stuff except for Paulbos little pe kit for the FS1.

And yes my beautiful wife is still understanding about my self indulgent hobby
God bless her


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I built mine OOTB in about a week. It really goes together well. I spent more time on puttying and sanding the main seams. That, along with detailing the interior, took the most time.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I just started mine today. Looking at it, their are so many ways to build it. Paint all of the gages, buttons, and such in the bridge, or use decals. Or you can add some scratch built shield doors, behind the chart table, and forget the rest of the bridge, or leave the bridge out of the Seaview.

You could do the flying sub bay or leave it out, and glue the bay door on. You could light it or not. And,....I could go on, but the choices are many. I think I will do the works. I will be back next year, I guess.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

junglelord said:


> Well I hope to have a Rc conversion by summer with lights.
> I hope to buy two more as well for a total of four anyway.
> Two rc and one display and one too keep.
> One rc I would like to do by june.
> ...


Hi Junglelord, welcome to the group.:wave: Sorry it took me so long to post the pictures of my screwup and repair, but my 9 to 5 job has got me very busy.... So here they are. It all started with my need to finish the sub's exterior so I could focus on the control room's electronics. I took my time making sure the motor for the dish and the LED for the strobe was working before I glued the sail top in place. Never thinking about the running lights.
So I glued the top and let it sit for about 3 hours. But when I powered it all up
my jaw hit the floor when I noticed that the port side running light was green and the starboard was red....:freak: I first looked at prying the top off, no luck, how about at the base, no way...... So I thought about living with it as is, can't do that, my customer at work is the U.S.Navy and they want to see it when I'm done, so I can't leave it like this. This is what I did..... Just goes to
show it's not good to rush.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

And the finished work....:woohoo: It turned out ok as long as you don't look to close.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

That was amazing and I looked real close.
Sorry it had to be corrected, but your very talented.
Cheers.
:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

junglelord said:


> That was amazing and I looked real close.
> Sorry it had to be corrected, but your very talented.
> Cheers.
> :thumbsup:


Thank you very much for the nice words.....:wave: I did waste a Sunday that
I had planed to do the F.O. grouping for my computer wall in the control room.
I have to thank Paul for his great photo-etched parts.....


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Its a holiday today in Canada, yet somehow the delivery postal service was working! 

There was a knock on the door around 9 am which I thought was my brother and I would go upstairs later....turns out it was one or both of my Seaviews.... 

Now I have to wait till tomorrow to pick them up. 
SOB

What could be better then having your model on a holiday?
Oh well...


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Here it is....and it snaps together with a perfect fit. This is going to be one nice RC Sub. Looks good beside my Robbe SeaWolf. Sweet.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Have fun; it'll be a rewarding build. 
In response to your original question, it took me about a month, without lights, bells & whistles to build her. This is because I can only devote about 3 hours on any given weekend to my beloved hobby, due to real life commitments interfering with my "free" time.


----------

